# Sisko's Progress Blog?



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

This is where I'll be keeping track of Sisko's Progress?. 

I should have posted this a few days ago, but a few days ago Sisko did very good at LAT training. He saw a Boxer and Pitbull in our apartment complex and was able to stay calm and he even to focus on going potty!!!!!!!!??

We haven't done training in like 3 days because Sisko hasn't been feeling well. He goes to the vet on Monday.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Oh hope Sisko is feeling better - LAT is an incredibly useful game.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Thank you. Yeah!?


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Yay Sisko! Good job.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Sounds like he's ready to learn. Way to go! I sure hope he'll feel better soon.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Mufar42 said:


> Yay Sisko! Good job.





Poodlebeguiled said:


> Sounds like he's ready to learn. Way to go! I sure hope he'll feel better soon.


Yeah! Thank you☺. The only thing that I'm having trouble with is him being consistent in his good behaviors, like, not chasing the cats, staying out of our faces while we're eating, sitting so I can put his leash on, and sitting while waiting to go out the door and he still don't have a solid sit, lay down and heel, we practice everyday, but we're still going through the exact same things everyday along with some new things. Should I not add new things yet until he's mastered the other things? Should I be worried? I already am ? it can be pretty frustrating. The one of the things that Sisko has gotten pretty good at is leaving treats alone, and he's doing really good at LAT, and he's pulling less too.

I signed up for Zak George's free 30 day dog training too, but we've fallen a bit behind because of Sisko not feeling well. Thank you.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Sisko is starting to feel better after going to the vet??


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

What's wrong?


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

PeggyTheParti said:


> What's wrong?


Sisko's sheath was a bit stuck and itchy and swollen and he couldn't leave it alone, and he was having difficulty going potty from it. The vet didn't find anything in it, so she gave us some NSAIDS and Quadritop ointment and if he doesn't get better in 42 hours we need to take him back, but he's getting better??


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

I told him that the NSAID was a treat instead of medicine. ?


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Ha! Whatever works, right? I just told Peggy her icky new Glandex powder was a treat and she licked it right up. Shhhhhh. Don't tell 

Hope Sisko continues feeling better.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Ha! Whatever works, right? I just told Peggy her icky new Glandex powder was a treat and she licked it right up. Shhhhhh. Don't tell
> 
> Hope Sisko continues feeling better.


Yeah, that's right! Oh, that's so funny ? she was like ''yay a yummy treat!'' I'm glad it worked. Lol I won't tell ?

Thank you!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hope Sisko continues to feel better. I don't pretend to have good training advice but my instinct is to say pick one or two behaviors a day to focus on. They're all important so it can be hard to decide what to focus on but I wouldn't add anything new til you get some solid responses on some he's already learning. 

Try not to let it get to you, there's nothing to worry about . You're both smart, so you'll get there. Make sure that each session ends on a success, and they don't need to be long sessions.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Rose n Poos said:


> Hope Sisko continues to feel better. I don't pretend to have good training advice but my instinct is to say pick one or two behaviors a day to focus on. They're all important so it can be hard to decide what to focus on but I wouldn't add anything new til you get some solid responses on some he's already learning.
> 
> Try not to let it get to you, there's nothing to worry about . You're both smart, so you'll get there. Make sure that each session ends on a success, and they don't need to be long sessions.


Thank you! Okay, that sounds good, I'll try it. I'll stop adding things too. Yeah, it can be very hard to decide on what to work on. I signed up for Zak George's 30 day free training to give me an idea on how to do everything. We're still might have Sisko take private classes, but he's been doing better.

I'm not going to lie, it can eat away at me so much! I'm learning not to let it though. Thank you very much for your kind words rose n poos!? Okay, thank you!

Sisko has gotten better with some things. It can be so hard sometimes because Sisko and I had the best time training when he was younger, but then life happened and we went off the training rails like a train and we ended up ??. Now Sisko doesn't seem as into training as he once was.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Its his age, I went thru the same with Renn, now he is back on track and since my neighbor with occasionally loose pits has moved we have started walking. Renn barks at strangers, yesterday (nice neighbor and dog people ) were walking and they asked to approach Renn. I said no as he has been barking when someone does that so it would be better if you let him approach you. Well at first the guy stepped toward me and Renn barked, I told him it was ok and immediately told him to heel and the 3 of us walked together. We walked about 3/4 of the block and they were going a different direction and I asked would you mind if I bring him closer, they didn't and he now was more curious though apprehensive and he went up to them sniffed then did a few little bounces and into a play bounce after the lady petted him, so the man came closer and he did the same. But he showed he was happy, not aggressive. I'm looking forward to coming in contact with more dog people who will work with me as he learns hey this is pretty cool.


----------



## Starvt (Nov 5, 2019)

I think there's a lot of differentials when it comes to making a good training routine, the biggest being the individual dog's personality.
When you say he doesn't have a solid sit, down, or heel; what do you mean? That he doesn't obey a high enough percentage of times you give the command? That he doesn't respond fast enough or hold it long enough? Or is it situational (that he doesn't obey in a wide variety of places or distractions)?
Keep in mind that the basic behaviour is easy enough to teach, but that you need to work on each variable separately or you risk moving beyond his capability- which can end up resulting in either giving up, or getting used to not complying. So if he has a basic sit (always include a release so that he knows there is a specific "start" and "stop" to each command) then work on _either _duration, or speed, or distance, or new situations/ places or increased distraction.
Organize your training sessions to suit Sisko and yourself. I have found that Raffi doesn't like to repeat the same command too many times in a row, and he likes learning new things. So one day I might decide to work on distance for his place command for example. We always start with some attention/ focus to get him in the right mind frame. Then we might do a few easier 'old' commands, like a short sit and a hand touch, then place, then release and brief heel work, then place, recall, place, release and sit-down- sit, touch, place, release and heel work, then maybe a new skill or trick (recently taught him 'step' to put both front paws on a raised surface), back to place, release and sit, touch, then play with his favorite toy.
I try to vary something each time I give a command (once he has learned it to a basic level) so that he generalizes the command/concept- basically that sit means sit no matter which way he or I am facing and no matter where we are or what is around us. Obviously that is a constant work in progress! 
Keep in mind to, that baby steps are still progress, especially with the heel. Can you take two steps with him in heel? Awesome! Try to get to three steps, or to move it from the hallway to outside, from the backyard to the front, etc.
You want to challenge him a bit, but still keep it at a level where he can succeed.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Mufar42 said:


> Its his age, I went thru the same with Renn, now he is back on track and since my neighbor with occasionally loose pits has moved we have started walking. Renn barks at strangers, yesterday (nice neighbor and dog people ) were walking and they asked to approach Renn. I said no as he has been barking when someone does that so it would be better if you let him approach you. Well at first the guy stepped toward me and Renn barked, I told him it was ok and immediately told him to heel and the 3 of us walked together. We walked about 3/4 of the block and they were going a different direction and I asked would you mind if I bring him closer, they didn't and he now was more curious though apprehensive and he went up to them sniffed then did a few little bounces and into a play bounce after the lady petted him, so the man came closer and he did the same. But he showed he was happy, not aggressive. I'm looking forward to coming in contact with more dog people who will work with me as he learns hey this is pretty cool.


Maybe Renn and Sisko are related somehow ?? 

I'm glad they moved and y'all can go for walks now. I love pits and everything, but no dog should be running loose like that. When we were still living in Jacksonville, FL, there was a neighborhood that we lived in that had Australian Shepherds and the owners would let them run loose, they were friendly, but shouldn't have been loose.

That's awesome??! Yeah, I bet! I've only run into 2 people who worked with me and Sisko on calm greeting. I hope I can come into contact with more people who will work with us too.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

We just got home from Peggy's weekly class and I can confirm that she has a much lower threshold for repetition than the other breeds we've worked alongside. She gets a very clear, "Okay, what next??" vibe and then it's off to make her own fun if we don't come up with something.

Meanwhile the heelers and retrievers have been in a down-stay for five minutes and still have their eyes glued to their handlers.

So be gentle with yourself! As much as possible, turn training into a game (for your own sanity and Sisko's).

Peggy, for example, LOVES working on "Let's go!" (i.e. a quick change of direction while in heel). We practice at home, off-leash, and it's her absolute favourite. She loves studying me to anticipate the next change of direction. Throw in some quick stops, too, and she's in heaven.

It feels like a game, but translates beautifully to real-life.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Starvt said:


> I think there's a lot of differentials when it comes to making a good training routine, the biggest being the individual dog's personality.
> When you say he doesn't have a solid sit, down, or heel; what do you mean? That he doesn't obey a high enough percentage of times you give the command? That he doesn't respond fast enough or hold it long enough? Or is it situational (that he doesn't obey in a wide variety of places or distractions)?
> Keep in mind that the basic behaviour is easy enough to teach, but that you need to work on each variable separately or you risk moving beyond his capability- which can end up resulting in either giving up, or getting used to not complying. So if he has a basic sit (always include a release so that he knows there is a specific "start" and "stop" to each command) then work on _either _duration, or speed, or distance, or new situations/ places or increased distraction.
> Organize your training sessions to suit Sisko and yourself. I have found that Raffi doesn't like to repeat the same command too many times in a row, and he likes learning new things. So one day I might decide to work on distance for his place command for example. We always start with some attention/ focus to get him in the right mind frame. Then we might do a few easier 'old' commands, like a short sit and a hand touch, then place, then release and brief heel work, then place, recall, place, release and sit-down- sit, touch, place, release and heel work, then maybe a new skill or trick (recently taught him 'step' to put both front paws on a raised surface), back to place, release and sit, touch, then play with his favorite toy.
> ...


Sisko doesn't obey a high enough percentage of times and he doesn't respond fast enough too. He also likes to think that down is sitting and will be like:?? he is also more likely to listen faster if I have treats? .I'm about to take a little training outside like, sit and down. I just got Sisko a bully stick and he loves it, so I made it into his training treat.

Okay, thank you! Sisko still needs to learn to sit no matter which direction I'm facing. Okay, thanks!?


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

PeggyTheParti said:


> We just got home from Peggy's weekly class and I can confirm that she has a much lower threshold for repetition than the other breeds we've worked alongside. She gets a very clear, "Okay, what next??" vibe and then it's off to make her own fun if we don't come up with something.
> 
> Meanwhile the heelers and retrievers have been in a down-stay for five minutes and still have their eyes glued to their handlers.
> 
> ...


Nice?. woo ''own fun''? ?? Sisko doesn't make up his own games, but my Aussie Dax would?.

Thank you for you kind words? I will! It used to be a fun game, now Sisko only works really for the treats and even then. My mom thinks he's like that because of training getting derailed and he was free to do as he pleased, that doesn't mean being a destroyer of the apartment are getting into things, he just got anything he wanted without doing anything for it while I was sick and no one else trained him. I think I will try ending our training sessions with play.

That's awesome?? y'all are like a team!! I envy you! For right now Sisko only really likes high fives. I don't feel like Sisko and I are a team yet.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

You’ll get there with Sisko! Poodles take so long to mature, so training, even for a companion, needs to be slotted in, every single day. Buck went bonkers as a teen and I didn’t have any break in training. Quite humbling for me, until Eric, a PF member and someone with canine police training experience wrote that poodles are not easy for a novice. I had to up my game and not get discouraged. I’m a big advocate of celebrating every success. The handler needs some positive reinforcement too


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Mfmst said:


> You’ll get there with Sisko! Poodles take so long to mature, so training, even for a companion, needs to be slotted in, every single day. Buck went bonkers as a teen and I didn’t have any break in training. Quite humbling for me, until Eric, a PF member and someone with canine police training experience wrote that poodles are not easy for a novice. I had to up my game and not get discouraged. I’m a big advocate of celebrating every success. The handler needs some positive reinforcement too


Thank you, Mfmst! I didn't know Poodles took so long to mature until I looked here on PF! But, I didn't know about training though?!

Oh, no! Not bonkers!?? Wow! I'll stay away from articles about so called best first breeds to get. I've seen Poodle's on them a lot! Okay, no room for discouragement! Yeah, that's true.?


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

I was armed with a bully stick and lamb treats and Sisko did so well training outside!!!!!

He was able to sit and lay down very nicely, and I released him from those cues before he moved. He did a very awesome job at LAT!!!!! 

When there was a kid walking he stayed in lay down, and a kid running he only stood up, but I was able to get him to lay down again!!

He saw dogs too and I would just pull out the bully stick for him to chew on and and either sit or lay down and it worked!!!

Sisko even saw this guide dog who barks at other dogs, at first they barked at each other from the other side of the street, so we stayed in one spot so that they could walk back without worrying, and Sisko happily chewed on his bully stick instead of going crazy!!!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

He really didn’t go bonkers as much as question “why should I?”. Like my human tween/teen tried the argument of “You're not the boss of my life.” Firm, fair and a lot of finesse is required. Treats help


----------



## Starvt (Nov 5, 2019)

Fenris-wolf said:


> I was armed with a bully stick and lamb treats and Sisko did so well training outside!!!!!
> 
> He was able to sit and lay down very nicely, and I released him from those cues before he moved. He did a very awesome job at LAT!!!!!
> 
> ...


Good progress! Nice job in getting him to a positive and calm frame of mind around the distractions.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Starvt said:


> Good progress! Nice job in getting him to a positive and calm frame of mind around the distractions.


Thank you! I forgot to mention that we were able to stay on the same sidewalk while a lady walked by without Sisko trying to pull toward her, he chewed on his bully stick instead!?


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Mfmst said:


> He really didn’t go bonkers as much as question “why should I?”. Like my human tween/teen tried the argument of “You're not the boss of my life.” Firm, fair and a lot of finesse is required. Treats help


I get the same thing from Sisko?

I'm working one those 3.Yeah, treats do help?


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Sisko tried to bite my neck a little bit ago while he was playing, what should I do if that happens again?


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

What did you do when it happened? I'm sure it was a surprise and since he was playing, I'd bet it was just more youthful exuberance uncontained. 

I'd try the standby of simply turning away, walking away when he offers an unacceptable behavior. Remove the fun (you) for a very short time. He'll learn that if he goes too far, you remove your attention.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

I just sat there like kinda stunned like?. It was! Okay?. I feel like it was too, but it really surprised me and kinda scared me. Sisko seems to be so different than any other dog I've had. I know every dog is different though.

Okay, I'll try it. Thank you Rose n poos!


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Sisko's new harness came today and works really well?? Sisko just doesn't like it because it prevents him from pulling much better than any other harness we've had.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

We did a little outside training a little bit ago


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Poodles are mouthy and a jumping Spoo could reach your neck... Distraction, LAT, or game over. When Buck went high, I went low. Treats on the ground, hands with treats down. Focus him with his repertoire of commands. You’ll get there.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Mfmst said:


> Poodles are mouthy and a jumping Spoo could reach your neck... Distraction, LAT, or game over. When Buck went high, I went low. Treats on the ground, hands with treats down. Focus him with his repertoire of commands. You’ll get there.


Okay, thank you?


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Sisko has been doing VERY WELL! He's been behaving much better all around especially in the past 3-4 days and he's been more willing to listen to me and just seems happier which makes me happier as well! 


He's greets my mom way more calmly when she comes home from work, he will sit and lay down on command outside now without distractions.

We still have a long way to go, but I think we're doing great so far??!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am so glad your efforts are showing results - keep up the excellent work, both!


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Good boy Sisko! Yes it seems at 2 a light bulb suddenly comes on saying What! Oh thats want your asking me to do, well ok...


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Good job keeping up with your training and your record of what you are doing. You are making progress, just make sure you don't become too dependent on using the bully stick as a lure. Make sure you work on turning it into a reward for doing the desired behavior for random and increasig duration without heavy distractions, then add some distance.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

fjm said:


> I am so glad your efforts are showing results - keep up the excellent work, both!


Thank you, Fjm! Sisko says thank you as well?


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Mufar42 said:


> Good boy Sisko! Yes it seems at 2 a light bulb suddenly comes on saying What! Oh thats want your asking me to do, well ok...


Sisko says thank you! Yeah, it's like ?
? It didn't come out right. The lightbulb was supposed to be above the Poodle


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

lily cd re said:


> Good job keeping up with your training and your record of what you are doing. You are making progress, just make sure you don't become too dependent on using the bully stick as a lure. Make sure you work on turning it into a reward for doing the desired behavior for random and increasig duration without heavy distractions, then add some distance.


Okay, I will. Thank you Catherine!


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Sisko has been doing awesome! I've been taking his long rope toy outside with us and if he does good we'll go into the field to play with it. So far he has paid less attention to other people, and I can get him to focus on me more when there's other dogs around.

Yesterday he was able to focus on me and come up the stairs with me when there were people close to us WITHOUT PULLING.

We did a bit of jogging together today and he was so good at not pulling.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

I was able to get to Sisko follow me instead of just starring at this guy with his Golden Retriever across the street at the vet. We weren't at the vet. 

I tried training Sisko to turn in a circle and it worked for maybe 7-8 times, but after that he stopped doing it and I couldn't get him to do it again.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Sisko wanted to pull to say hi to this dude we were walking towards, but we took baby steps and we turned back everytime he pull. We were able to walk past the dude after a few tries?.
#baby steps


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

I have great news! I contacted a trainer about working with Sisko, and she said that he sounds like a great Poodle and just needs extra work with impulse control. She also said he would be great at agility too, so I want to start as soon as possible.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

That sounds great about getting some help from a trainer. I find that I really benefit from having someone see what we are doing and to give guidance.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

lily cd re said:


> That sounds great about getting some help from a trainer. I find that I really benefit from having someone see what we are doing and to give guidance.


Yeah, I like it like that too. She's a trainer that makes YOU more interesting to you dog and I really like that. I forgot to mention that she wanted to do a private lesson, so it's going to be nice to have one-on-one time, but I'll have to see if we can also take group classes too, just so he can work around other dogs too.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Yesterday and today Sisko and I have walked somewhere new. Yesterday was better than today because Sisko pulled less, but we still had a good time today and Sisko got to meet horses for the first time and we got drenched with rain?! Sisko is still drying off. I might have to get the hair dryer!


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Sisko and I have been playing "it's yet choice" games for the past 3 days and he's been doing very well.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

2 days ago, Sisko got to say hi to this black Lab German Shepherd mix. This dog is exactly like Sisko!!! He even scratches when he can't do something too! At first they went crazy, but after awhile they both calmed down and they both stayed calm even when they saw other dogs together. 

Today Sisko met a Pitbull from a distance and at first he wanted to go ham, but then I got him to calm down, and he did so good! I'm really proud of him!!!!! He's been really behaved today too.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Maybe the enforced distance will be good for Sisko! I think it's definitely helping Peggy.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Maybe the enforced distance will be good for Sisko! I think it's definitely helping Peggy.


Yeah! I'm glad it's helping Peggy😁!!


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Sisko has gotten so good at finding his rope toy😎


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Sisko and I have been doing great for the past few days!! Okay, no, more than that! Our relationship is improving😭😍😁😎🐩!!! Sisko was misbehaving, and wasn't fun to take outside at all last week, but instead of getting upset, I was able to turn it around myself, and not get upset at all. (Sisko and I have done so much better because of this) So we did this very silly thing were I hold on to him and we try to walk together around in the apartment like that and then we played find your rope toy. Sisko loved that!! He gets bored finding his rope toy easily, but if he is really into it, it tries him out.

Today we went for a walk, and Sisko did GREAT!! I turned around and said let's go at the same time when he pulled (I really want to get to where the leash is relaxed) if he pulled to get to a spot where he wanted to sniff, I would tell him to come and if he went in another direction, I would feel in the leash a bit and tell him come again, and click and praise when he did (I ran out of treats while outside) then then walked some and told him release so he could sniff where he wanted to. 

I think we did awesome!!!!! Feedback is always welcome too!!


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Sisko also stole a washcloth and was chewing on it, he was so happy that I noticed him chewing on it😂🤣. He also really wanted some pork too and looked like: 🥺


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Sisko pulled on our walk today, so we turned back _sigh_ I'll try again tomorrow


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Were you able to figure out what was causing him to pull? Something caught his interest, and he wanted to check it out? You were moving slower than he wanted to move? He wanted to get away from something?

The reason I'm asking, is that you seem to have a cycle of frustration going on. (Adolescence is soon much fun.) You have described several different scenarios where it seems like he is behaving badly at home due to having insufficient outlet for his energy. So today he went on a walk...he was energetic and naughty...you cut his walk short...he is now at home, where he will continue to be bored and restless. I doubt he understood that pulling is why he got a short walk. I think you need some way to hit the reset button for both of you.

In a perfect world I'd take him on a five mile off leash walk to blow off some of that energy. I assume that's not an option in your current situation. Is there a quiet park where you could put him on a long rope and just let him do doggy things? Wade in a stream in a ditch, figure out how to retrieve a tennis ball from under a picnic table, inspect chipmunk burrows. Get him good and tired, take him home for an hour long nap, and then see if his attitude is better when he wakes up.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I agree with the core of what cowpony is saying. You have to figure out why some walks are good and some go off the rails. Through figuring this out you can train Sisko not to do the pulling and lack of attention to you. Keep practicing your focused attention games. You need to keep up that practice to turn it into his habit to not just drag you around checking the pee mail but rather paying attention to you when you want/need him to then getting some free sniffing in, but then to reorient to you when you tell him to. Don't go out and get dragged down the street, you frustrated and then drag each other home. If that is what you do it will become habit and there will be no change for the good. When our dogs were younger we always played with them in the yard to scrub some energy off before putting the leash on and stepping into the street and all of the interesting things going on out there.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I definitely think you guys need to go have some fun. Parks are re-opening today in Washington.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

cowpony said:


> Were you able to figure out what was causing him to pull? Something caught his interest, and he wanted to check it out? You were moving slower than he wanted to move? He wanted to get away from something?
> 
> The reason I'm asking, is that you seem to have a cycle of frustration going on. (Adolescence is soon much fun.) You have described several different scenarios where it seems like he is behaving badly at home due to having insufficient outlet for his energy. So today he went on a walk...he was energetic and naughty...you cut his walk short...he is now at home, where he will continue to be bored and restless. I doubt he understood that pulling is why he got a short walk. I think you need some way to hit the reset button for both of you.
> 
> In a perfect world I'd take him on a five mile off leash walk to blow off some of that energy. I assume that's not an option in your current situation. Is there a quiet park where you could put him on a long rope and just let him do doggy things? Wade in a stream in a ditch, figure out how to retrieve a tennis ball from under a picnic table, inspect chipmunk burrows. Get him good and tired, take him home for an hour long nap, and then see if his attitude is better when he wakes up.


I didn't figure out what was causing him to pull.

Okay, I'm trying to do that. I can't say that I'm getting frustrated anymore. Since I cut his walk short (won't do that again) I tried getting him to help me put clothes in the washing machine (he did pretty good and we did better with the clicker)

I wish we could! I think there is, there has to be. He doesn't really like balls, but I could use rope toys.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

lily cd re said:


> I agree with the core of what cowpony is saying. You have to figure out why some walks are good and some go off the rails. Through figuring this out you can train Sisko not to do the pulling and lack of attention to you. Keep practicing your focused attention games. You need to keep up that practice to turn it into his habit to not just drag you around checking the pee mail but rather paying attention to you when you want/need him to then getting some free sniffing in, but then to reorient to you when you tell him to. Don't go out and get dragged down the street, you frustrated and then drag each other home. If that is what you do it will become habit and there will be no change for the good. When our dogs were younger we always played with them in the yard to scrub some energy off before putting the leash on and stepping into the street and all of the interesting things going on out there.


Okay, we will! The good thing was that Sisko did better going the way we came. Maybe he smelled something down the road. Thank you, Catherine.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I definitely think you guys need to go have some fun. Parks are re-opening today in Washington.


Okay, thank you😁! I was just looking and I picked one out that will probably not have a lot of people and is quiet.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

I got back up parks just in case too


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Does he have a flirt pole? You can do so much training and exercise with them. I made Buck down/stay until I got out the flirt pole. Great indoor and outdoor exercise, not too much jumping. Lotsa fun! I use the command “free” for Buck to do his own thing. Your walks could have some free and then back to business. I would have broken up your circle exercise. Good job, Sisko for nearly 4. Yay, you! Buck would have revolted unless endless treats were involved. He learned with fewer struggles when I mixed things up. Exhausting to train a smart dog. A good trainer is a lifeline I took


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

My mom is getting one from Chewy right now😁! Okay, thank you! I use "release" for Sisko. 

Whoa, Buck revolting😨? Okay. It is! but it wasn't this hard with my Aussie😣. I had found a trainer for him(she does obedience, agility, crate games, and I think something else too), but then C19 happened and is still happening😔


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Here's another thought. Is it possible that you are accidentally reinforcing the wrong thing by repeating exercises too many times? 
Say, you ask for him to sit when you are on a walk. He sits.
Buoyed by your success, you ask him to sit half a dozen more times.
He eventually gets bored and stops sitting.
Since you aren't getting anywhere with sitting now, you give up and do something else.
Lesson he takes home: if "If obey and do something I don't love, I'll just get asked to do it again. If I refuse, I won't have to do it anymore."
If that's what's happening, you can break out of the cycle by cutting your repetitions down. Reward after a really good one and then go do something else.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

cowpony said:


> Here's another thought. Is it possible that you are accidentally reinforcing the wrong thing by repeating exercises too many times?
> Say, you ask for him to sit when you are on a walk. He sits.
> Buoyed by your success, you ask him to sit half a dozen more times.
> He eventually gets bored and stops sitting.
> ...


I could be doing that! I would say that I try to get him to sit while walking 5 times. At most he will sit by himself 2 times when I try to get him to, but I have to ask him first and then start walking to get him to sit by completely by himself, and that's where I give up at, because after that he won't do it anymore. And it goes like that with everything I try to teach him. we were having a lot of fun this morning before I took him out to potty. I have this sock that no one wants, so I'm using it to teach him to bring it to me, and then he thought that playing by himself and his own way was more fun then bringing it back to me, so I gave up. 

Okay, thank you!

I'm sorry if anything came out weird. I think PF is acting up right now for me.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Absolutely. I didn’t get an automatic poodle. Does anyone? I grew to think of my adolescent as a work in progress until three. Celebrate every success


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Mfmst said:


> Absolutely. I didn’t get an automatic poodle. Does anyone? I grew to think of my adolescent as a work in progress until three. Celebrate every success


Probably not. Okay, thank you😉


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

We went to a small park today!! People only go there when they want to play sports. Sisko sniffed around and I let him play with his leash(only because we didn't have anything else and he really liked it) we had a lot of fun and enjoyed ourselves, but I want to bring his long lead and rope toy next time😀.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

He looks like a very happy boy!! 

Is his collar getting a little tight? Maybe he's already putting on some weight.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

PeggyTheParti said:


> He looks like a very happy boy!!
> 
> Is his collar getting a little tight? Maybe he's already putting on some weight.


Yes, it was, so I lossened it. I think he is😀 is that good that he is putting it on so quickly?


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Here is an extra pic








That was his close up😆


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

We went to the same park today, and I brought his long lead and rope toy, and we had fun! I figured out that Sisko is a "play with me dog" only. You have to play with him because he won't play by himself, and he is not a hold a toy in my mouth and run around with it dog, so we played tug and I moved his rope around like a flirt pole and he tried to get it. He loves that!! I can't wait for his flirt pole to get here.

I also took the advice(I always listen to and take everyone's advice) of Catherine and Dechi with walking away from Sisko. I had him on his 30 ft lead. It kind of worked, he ran to me.......then he ran ahead of me. Should I just change directions when he does that? I think I could do focus training at that park too!

I'm also taking the advice cowpony about looking at CGC for our training goals😀 

Here's pics from today.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Sisko's flirt pole came today🎉🎊!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Fenris-wolf said:


> Sisko's flirt pole came today🎉🎊!



That's great! There is a lot you can teach with a flirt pole and tugging. Remember you control those toys, not Sisko. By teaching him to be polite and pay attention to you the flirt pole and a tug toy will help his focus.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

lily cd re said:


> That's great! There is a lot you can teach with a flirt pole and tugging. Remember you control those toys, not Sisko. By teaching him to be polite and pay attention to you the flirt pole and a tug toy will help his focus.


😀 Okay! That's where I was going wrong too. I wasn't The Controller of Toys like I should have been. I didn't let him jump or snatch them from me, but I didn't teach him to pay attention to me while I had the rope toy or flirt pole.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Fenris-wolf said:


> We went to the same park today, and I brought his long lead and rope toy, and we had fun! I figured out that Sisko is a "play with me dog" only. You have to play with him because he won't play by himself, and he is not a hold a toy in my mouth and run around with it dog, so we played tug and I moved his rope around like a flirt pole and he tried to get it. He loves that!! I can't wait for his flirt pole to get here.
> 
> I also took the advice(I always listen to and take everyone's advice) of Catherine and Dechi with walking away from Sisko. I had him on his 30 ft lead. It kind of worked, he ran to me.......then he ran ahead of me. Should I just change directions when he does that? I think I could do focus training at that park too!
> 
> ...


Sisko looks like one happy dog....

I would do exactly what you say- run , wait for him to catch up, then go another direction if he gets ahead or stops checking back with you. I sometimes use the cue "wrong way!" Or "this way!", and it's a useful cue for if you ever let him offleash and are redirecting from the road or something. That way he learns to focus on you. The other fun game Annie and I play is off leash. If I notice she isnt paying attention on a hike, I hide behind a bush or a tree and wait for her to notice and find me. Then lots of treats/praise, and a release. I started this when she was a baby, and not confident about being alone, and now she comes looking the moment she realizes she can't see me. With both, I am pretty confident having her off leash on a hike without other people around.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

For Want of Poodle said:


> Sisko looks like one happy dog....
> 
> I would do exactly what you say- run , wait for him to catch up, then go another direction if he gets ahead or stops checking back with you. I sometimes use the cue "wrong way!" Or "this way!", and it's a useful cue for if you ever let him offleash and are redirecting from the road or something. That way he learns to focus on you. The other fun game Annie and I play is off leash. If I notice she isnt paying attention on a hike, I hide behind a bush or a tree and wait for her to notice and find me. Then lots of treats/praise, and a release. I started this when she was a baby, and not confident about being alone, and now she comes looking the moment she realizes she can't see me. With both, I am pretty confident having her off leash on a hike without other people around.


Okay, thank you! I will keep it up and add wrong way with it😁 I would love to play that game, but only when he gets better at focusing on me or I have a trainer right there with us. I will start that first thing when I can with my next puppy.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

My dogs have walked off leash for so many years now that it is second nature for all of us, but the other day I watched Sophy carefully to see how often she checked in on me, and whether there were any particular circumstances that triggered it. I was surprised at how frequently she paused and looked back - every 15 yards or so - and how routinely she waited for me to catch up if there was anything even slightly unusual ahead. A tilt of the head or "This way!" is enough for her to change paths, although she will sometimes choose to walk on the paved path parallel to me if she thinks the grass is too wet or too thistly. Somewhere in all the years of first training, then practising, then simply walking, we have found the sweet spot of trusting each other to just get it right. Poppy, meanwhile, sticks close to me most of the time - I have treats, and there may be scary stuff around the corner...


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Sisko is learning how to heel and he is doing so well!! I have taken Sisko's training back to basics like: sit, down, recall, and leash manners. He seems to be happier and is responding better. I only had to tell him once to get out of the kitchen today, and he is listening better to my mom and my youngest brother. He will lay down from a distance now too.

He seems more chill now. Like he seems almost tired? Maybe he feels more relaxed now?

Is there anything else I can teach Sisko right now? Or is it too soon?


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I'd continue doing what your doing . Its funny these wild boys seem to ahave a switch and after turning 2 they want to learn. Good job with Sisko!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Stick with the basics until he is 100% rock solid with rapid and correct responses no matter how crazy the distractions are. Remember Javelin is 5 years old and just in the last few months has he been off leash for heeling. His initial heel training spent at least 6 months just going a few steps in a straight line and against a wall or gate. I still don't love his about turns, but they are improving. The improvement is from breaking the turn into parts. I look into and turn my left foot into the turn and freeze. If he doesn't look away he gets a reward. I do 2/3rds of the turn and if he hasn't looked away at all he gets a reward and so on. We still do that frequently.

Remember dogs need correct repetitions and no incorrect rehearsals several thousands of repetitions to consider that the dog actually understands the behavior. Most of us are not that patient (me included many days). I am going to take a private training this morning. I always tell Deb what I want to work on (usually three things) but sometimes we may only do one of those things because she has seen something that needs work that is hard to do alone or is really out of whack. Virtually always working on that one thing has something to do with other things. Like today we may end up with lots of pivot and about turn training and that will not only help with gloves but also articles and the turn and sit at go out along with heeling. Patience is the name of the game.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

We are back from our training session. We worked on scent discrimination and Javelin did nicely. We have fixed a couple of issues like running into the pile so fast that he pushes the articles all over the place and he is figuring out he has to come directly back and briskly which improves over either briskly wherever he felt like trotting off to or returning to me but at the pace of a funeral procession. But that still needs work. We skipped pivots and gloves and did a little heeling getting much better about turns and started teaching a stand at halt for later utility signals. We spent more time than anything on having Javvy wait at go out for jumping orders. Well what the heck he knows how to wait for a recall, he knows how to wait for orders to a broad jump, he knows how to wait in place for a stand for exam and for the open command discrimination but since he loves jumping the high and bar so much he doesn't know how to wait. As is the case with most dogs generalizing behaviors that are similar to other contexts. He has worked on all of these exercises for years with me working hard on one or two things at a time going on to other things and then going back to the first couple of items a few weeks later. We never have to go back to square one and we always improve fater each time we have to go back to something. It requires tons of patience. Remember too that if you don't have awesome foundations you can't go very far. As an example I never insisted on heads up heeling with Lily and that bit us hard when we entered utility. This is why I insist on heads up for all things with Javelin, not just heads up heeling, but heads up for informal movement between exercises, heads up set ups, etc.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Mufar42 said:


> I'd continue doing what your doing . Its funny these wild boys seem to ahave a switch and after turning 2 they want to learn. Good job with Sisko!


Okay. Yeah, what's up with that😆?! Thank you!


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

My mom's BF is here, but Sisko has been doing so well🎉!!! We got Zuke's duck flavored mini treats. Sisko absolutely LOVES them. We were playing and training, and having a lot of fun, and he did bite me and drew blood while trying to take a treat, so I stopped everything and went away in another room, and I'm sure he understood after that happening that that was not okay, and he has been so gentle about taking treats now.

We're still proofing the basics and he is responding a lot quicker, and he is learning "touch" and eye contact. He will look at me more now and it's easier to get his attention now🎉.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Your attitude is great. You've come a long way with your patience! I'm still not the best at that, so I know it's not easy. Way to go. 

It does worry me a _little bit_ that he drew blood. Was it an actual puncture? Does that happen often?

Since Peggy's adult teeth have grown in, she doesn't break skin unless it's an accidental scratch during play. If she started regressing in that regard, I'd be on the phone, setting up a private consultation with our trainer. Bite inhibition isn't something I'd feel comfortable tackling alone.

Of course, if Sisko thought it was the treat he was biting, that's not really the same thing. Maybe just stick to larger pieces while you work on that.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Your attitude is great. You've come a long way with your patience! I'm still not the best at that, so I know it's not easy. Way to go.
> 
> It does worry me a _little bit_ that he drew blood. Was it an actual puncture? Does that happen often?
> 
> ...


Thank you, very much, PtP😀!! Oh, yeah, I'm not going to lie, it can be SO hard at times. I just really got my patience back, and he is doing so well. If you ever want I might be able to help out with Peggy if you ever want me to. 

It worries me too. That was the first time that he did that. Yeah, it was a small puncture, it was the first time that that happened.

Ohhhhhh, yeah. Sisko still needs to learn bite inhibition. It was one of the things that I was trying to teach him when he was a puppy. One of the things that have changed is that I will stop playing with Sisko if he comes to close to me while playing with his rope toy or any other things.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Sisko's training is growing in leaps and bounds!!!!! He is so much better at eye contact, he is listening a heck of a lot better!!!!! I got my patience back and we are having a lot of fun!!! If he gets up when I haven't released him all I have to say is no and he will lay back down. We are both very happy😀🎉🎉🎉😀!!! The things that I really want to be able to do is take him places without being totally out of control, and leash pulling.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I don't think an accident of breaking skin where he thought he was taking a treat and was over exuberant in trying to get it is a failure of bite inhibition. It is over excitement and responding by being boring is exactly the right thing to do. I have really only ever encountered one adult dog that really lacked bite inhibition. It was a pug pit mix, a little dog (ugly as anything in my book, but not really relevant). I went for a consult visit to work with the family adult son, his mom/owner and her elderly frail mom. It was chilly so I had on a long sleeve shirt and then a heavy sweatshirt over that. This dog grabbed my arm through all those layers and really hurt me, left dental impressions in the form of bruises. That dog meant to bite hard and to get me out of the way. That behavior is very unlikely to ever be trained away since it is the needle teeth of puppies hurting each other that really makes a pup understand why giving inhibited bites is better than tearing open somebody else's flesh. If you can't take it, you better not dish it! I told the owner I thought the dog was a serious dnager to her mother and that I thought she should rehome the dog. Aside from the biting (which included being an ankle biter) the dog was a trip and fall hazard. I rather doubt that Sisko is an uninhibited biter. Don't freak out on that, but don't put up with it either. If I feel teeth on my flesh that dog ends up on a time out down stay until I see offer of a couple of calming signals.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

lily cd re said:


> I don't think an accident of breaking skin where he thought he was taking a treat and was over exuberant in trying to get it is a failure of bite inhibition. It is over excitement and responding by being boring is exactly the right thing to do. I have really only ever encountered one adult dog that really lacked bite inhibition. It was a pug pit mix, a little dog (ugly as anything in my book, but not really relevant). I went for a consult visit to work with the family adult son, his mom/owner and her elderly frail mom. It was chilly so I had on a long sleeve shirt and then a heavy sweatshirt over that. This dog grabbed my arm through all those layers and really hurt me, left dental impressions in the form of bruises. That dog meant to bite hard and to get me out of the way. That behavior is very unlikely to ever be trained away since it is the needle teeth of puppies hurting each other that really makes a pup understand why giving inhibited bites is better than tearing open somebody else's flesh. If you can't take it, you better not dish it! I told the owner I thought the dog was a serious dnager to her mother and that I thought she should rehome the dog. Aside from the biting (which included being an ankle biter) the dog was a trip and fall hazard. I rather doubt that Sisko is an uninhibited biter. Don't freak out on that, but don't put up with it either. If I feel teeth on my flesh that dog ends up on a time out down stay until I see offer of a couple of calming signals.


Ewwwwww! A Pug Pit mix?? did it look like a French Mastiff? Oh my God I'm so sorry that it bit you. What happened to the dog? I would have never allowed that dog to become an ankle biter. Okay, that's good. I'm so happy to hear that. Okay, I won't. One thing that I started doing is Sisko isn't allowed to bite the rope toy if it is near me. Okay.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Fenris-wolf said:


> Ewwwwww! A Pug Pit mix?? did it look like a French Mastiff? Oh my God I'm so sorry that it bit you. What happened to the dog? I would have never allowed that dog to become an ankle biter. Okay, that's good. I'm so happy to hear that. Okay, I won't. One thing that I started doing is Sisko isn't allowed to bite the rope toy if it is near me. Okay.


It was just an ugly combination of pug and pit but on the size scale of a pug. I suspect it was a biter its whole life and that is a very entrenched and difficult behavior to extinguish if not learned as a puppy from other puppies. I think it never should have been put into rescue as adoptable by anyone, just by very experienced handlers.

I am actually not sure what happened with the dog since a person in the family dies after the consult and she never called to follow up. The dog was a rescue and the owner was exceedingly proud to have rescued this nasty little dog. I doubt she liked my suggestion that the dog wasn't appropriate for the household. I hope she tried to rehome it, but don't think it was a good candidate since it had broken skin and really truly bit hard with intention to injure when it chomped down on people's ankles, hands, forearms and such. There are some dogs that just aren't right in the head, inappropriate for 99+% of handlers and that should be euthanized IMO. This dog was one of those types.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

lily cd re said:


> It was just an ugly combination of pug and pit but on the size scale of a pug. I suspect it was a biter its whole life and that is a very entrenched and difficult behavior to extinguish if not learned as a puppy from other puppies. I think it never should have been put into rescue as adoptable by anyone, just by very experienced handlers.
> 
> I am actually not sure what happened with the dog since a person in the family dies after the consult and she never called to follow up. The dog was a rescue and the owner was exceedingly proud to have rescued this nasty little dog. I doubt she liked my suggestion that the dog wasn't appropriate for the household. I hope she tried to rehome it, but don't think it was a good candidate since it had broken skin and really truly bit hard with intention to injure when it chomped down on people's ankles, hands, forearms and such. There are some dogs that just aren't right in the head, inappropriate for 99+% of handlers and that should be euthanized IMO. This dog was one of those types.


I 100% agree with you about dogs like that.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

When Sisko and I go outside and I throw away his poop bag, I have him lay down and stay about 8 ft away from me when I throw it away. He has been doing great at this!! So the next thing I did with him while at a distance from him was up, down, and come here. He did great with those! And was more focused on me than he had ever been! On his second potty we did it again and we did the same exact thing right outside our apartment and on the way back from throwing away his poop, I had him sit half way from our apartment and walk with me back to our apartment without me holding his leash.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

OMG wow! Good job, Sisko!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Great job with Sisko. So glad to hear this went well. Keep up the good work. He's a smart boy and will get where he needs to go if you are consistent and patient. This made me very happy. Nicely done.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

For Want of Poodle said:


> OMG wow! Good job, Sisko!


Sisko says thank you!


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Click-N-Treat said:


> Great job with Sisko. So glad to hear this went well. Keep up the good work. He's a smart boy and will get where he needs to go if you are consistent and patient. This made me very happy. Nicely done.


Thank you, so much!! I'm very happy that this made you happy😁


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

We did the same training from yesterday and when we were at the dog station I had Sisko sit instead of lay down and there was a dude delivering food to someone and Sisko stayed right there!! I let Sisko drag his leash 2 apartments away from ours and he did great!!! I'M SO PROUD OF HIM! The only thing Sisko did not like was the metal part of the leash dragging behind him. I'm thinking about taking that part off, but I'm not sure yet, because of just in case I need to grab his leash.


----------



## FloofyPoodle (May 12, 2020)

Good boy Sisko!!!!


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

FloofyPoodle said:


> Good boy Sisko!!!!


Sisko says thank you!!


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

OMG Sisko did SO WELL on our walk😭😀😁 We were able to walk past a lady and her dog, but just when I was about to treat him he started to pull when they walked farther away, but I'm still proud of him for not going crazy!! When we had walked into a new neighborhood there was a couple in their front yard with their dogs. The dogs were in a invisible fence (I don't like them) and the owner said that it fails sometimes and that the people across from them have dogs, but they're usually in the back yard (we are never going to walk there again) but I was able to talk to the man without Sisko going crazy!! And he had his dog with him!!! I couldn't be prouder of Sisko!!!!! Oh, the man asked if Sisko is Labradoodle😆


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Well that all is very good as beginnings. Now do what you have to to make it all 100% reliable with even more distractions as you continue to make progress. In the proofers' world you only need about 5997 moe successes to consider Sisko to be bomb proof. I know that sounds like I am trying to be a buzz kill, but I am really just being a realist.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

lily cd re said:


> Well that all is very good as beginnings. Now do what you have to to make it all 100% reliable with even more distractions as you continue to make progress. In the proofers' world you only need about 5997 moe successes to consider Sisko to be bomb proof. I know that sounds like I am trying to be a buzz kill, but I am really just being a realist.


Thank you! Yes, Sisko and I still have a long way to go to get to 100% reliability, so I need to move on to more distractions. I can move on to train right in front of the apartment complex office because there is more distractions there and the vet office parking lot when they're closed.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Sisko ignored a kid on a scooter and a lady getting stuff out of her car today while I was letting his leash drag!! I am amazed and so happy and proud of him!!! We went on a hour long walk today and we enjoyed it very much. We would have been out longer but I got overheated. I wore a jacket because my pants don't have pockets.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Sisko chose to walk with me instead of looking at a lady walk to her apartment!! I'm so proud of him! It seems like he likes it better when he is allowed to have his leash drag and people aren't a big deal now. Sisko also either heels right beside me or a bit behind me. Now if only he could do that while I'm holding the leash!! Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Okay, I did get frustrated with Sisko for a little bit while we were outside because wasn't on his A game, but I was able to turn it around 😀 I let him drag his leash after he was done pooping, so we crossed the street 2 times. I have him sit before we cross the street to look for cars. He wanted to be silly and play, but I told him uh-uh and he stopped. I did step on his leash the second time we crossed the street because there was a lady getting things out of her SUV and he wasn't as focused on me, so we stopped and did sits, downs, and ups and he did so well! And he showed great impulse control by not trying to pull and get to the lady.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I'm very impressed with Sisko's and your progress! Good work. 

What's your goal with crossing the street? I have to say - I would be very very nervous not having a leash on my dog on anything but a slow, dead-end street. Gracie was extremely reliable off-leash, but I didn't even take that chance with her. 

Maybe it's because I've personally been hit while crossing at an intersection, and I know how quickly things can go wrong despite doing everything right.

Just be careful, you two!


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I'm very impressed with Sisko's and your progress! Good work.
> 
> What's your goal with crossing the street? I have to say - I would be very very nervous not having a leash on my dog on anything but a slow, dead-end street. Gracie was extremely reliable off-leash, but I didn't even take that chance with her.
> 
> ...


Thank you 💗

I think it's just to get him used to being off-leash, but still listening to me. I can totally understand that. I only let him drag his leash if there aren't any fast cars and if he is 100% focused on me. I keep 4 pairs of eyes out for cars instead of 2 when I let him drag his leash.

OMG I'm sorry that that happened to you. I wouldn't be able to cross the street for a long time after that.

Okay, we will! Sisko still has his leash on, so I can grab it or step on it and is either right by my side or a tad bit behind me and if he is not in one of these 2 places or if 100% of his attention isn't on me, I start holding the leash again.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Fenris-wolf said:


> I wouldn't be able to cross the street for a long time after that.


It's been ten years and my heart still beats faster each time I step off the curb. 

I'm glad to hear you're being extra careful. The challenge I find crossing a street with a dog is that you have to focus on your dog AND traffic. And if you look away from either for even a second, tragedy can occur. It happens so fast.

Tell Sisko he'd better be on his best behaviour! Tell him Peggy said so!


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

PeggyTheParti said:


> It's been ten years and my heart still beats faster each time I step off the curb.
> 
> I'm glad to hear you're being extra careful. The challenge I find crossing a street with a dog is that you have to focus on your dog AND traffic. And if you look away from either for even a second, tragedy can occur. It happens so fast.
> 
> Tell Sisko he'd better be on his best behaviour! Tell him Peggy said so!


Wow  I know me and anyone else's heart would do the same.

I find that to be a challenge too!! Yeah, it does. I don't let him drag his leash if there's more than 2 cars. I wish only the best of drivers could drive. 

Okay, I will!!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I have to say that I'd feel better if you were working on dropped leash in a safer environment. Is there a school yard or playing field nearish, somewhere that he's less likely to be startled and possibly get hurt? 

I lost my first poodle, Mimi, when she stepped in the street and was hit and killed. I can't bear to think of that happening to Sisko and the only way to be 100% is to keep the leash in hand.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Rose n Poos said:


> I have to say that I'd feel better if you were working on dropped leash in a safer environment. Is there a school yard or playing field nearish, somewhere that he's less likely to be startled and possibly get hurt?
> 
> I lost my first poodle, Mimi, when she stepped in the street and was hit and killed. I can't bear to think of that happening to Sisko and the only way to be 100% is to keep the leash in hand.


I can ask our trainer if she has any recommendations on where to take him to. Thank you, so much. 

I'm so sorry. I wouldn't get another if something happened to Sisko. Thank you very much for telling me.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Here we have struck leash laws. So its something I wouldn't attempt. My neighbor went thru a big law suit, even though his dogs did nothing wrong but the scared a woman (supposedly) because they weren't leashed. He lost as it was said he did not have control of his dog . When we first had our boxer the trainer would not even teach off leash, he said its not allowed so he would not teach it to a pet owner. Recall yes if dog accidentally got loose but not for everyday walks.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Really really bad idea to teach off leash that way IMO. Things can change too fast. If you had a fenced yard then you teach off leash there. If there are leash laws where you live then no off leash in public. If something happened with Sisko off leash you will be considered at fault. Also as an IMO most people take leashes off too soon anyway. I never allow any of our dogs to be off leash outside our yard or a training ring. There just is no need for it for me even though all of our dogs are well trained enough to go off leash. I am actually really annoyed with Lily these days because everytime someone rings the doorbell she makes a beeline to go out and often does squeeze by me. With my lawn guy it is okay since he knows our dogs well and she really just wants him to play with her right there on the front steps. He knows that is the rule too. With other people she is too willing to try to follow them to get attention and would follow the pizza guy to his car and go around out in the street with them if they allowed it.

For the goal of working recalls you use a long line (even in a yard or training facility) since you cannot allow a dog to blow off an order to recall. If the dog blows the handler off you use the long line to get them to come promptly and briskly.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

lily cd re said:


> For the goal of working recalls you use a long line (even in a yard or training facility) since you cannot allow a dog to blow off an order to recall. If the dog blows the handler off you use the long line to get them to come promptly and briskly.


What's the longest line you recommend? And is there a specific type of rope that's best? Or one to avoid?

I'd like one for throwing a frisbee at the beach.


----------



## FloofyPoodle (May 12, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Maybe it's because I've personally been hit while crossing at an intersection


Oouuuch! That had to have hurt!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

PeggyTheParti said:


> What's the longest line you recommend? And is there a specific type of rope that's best? Or one to avoid?
> 
> I'd like one for throwing a frisbee at the beach.



Well now I have lots of long lines. I have regular cotton/nylon leashes at 20' that I use for doing CGC evaluations. I also have biothane as well as nylon woven leashes in several weights for tracking with all three dogs. They are forty feet. I only use them for tracking. I think they are too long for play. I also have real flexi brand 23' leashes for play nd in case I need to make a distance correction during training (like stopping a dog from taking an incorrect glove or running out to the article pile like a wild critter (guess who that is). In training I will put the flexi on a flat collar (never on a pinch). In play I attach it to a ring on the top of a harness, never on a collar. For play you either make short throws of balls and discs or be prepared to run after the dog if it gets beyond the length of the leash. Use the tape rather than the cord type of leash for a flexi and practice carefully with it before hitting the road for something vigorous. They can be quite dangerous. I have heard of people who lost a finger when the cord type wrapped around it while the dog was going full speed. If the dog pulls it out of your hand the handle will follow the dog and hit them. This happened once when Javelin yanked it out of my hand. It followed him over a high jump with no reduction in speed and smacked him in the side of his rib cage. Since he is very resilient about things like that he returned to retrieving over the jump in under 3 minutes. Many dogs I know would have been off the jump for weeks or even months.

That is a complex answer to a simple question. Ask for more details everyone if you need more thoughts.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

lily cd re said:


> (like stopping a dog from taking an incorrect glove or running out to the article pile like a wild critter (guess who that is).


Is it Javelin😨🤔?


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

lily cd re said:


> Well now I have lots of long lines. I have regular cotton/nylon leashes at 20' that I use for doing CGC evaluations. I also have biothane as well as nylon woven leashes in several weights for tracking with all three dogs. They are forty feet. I only use them for tracking. I think they are too long for play. I also have real flexi brand 23' leashes for play nd in case I need to make a distance correction during training (like stopping a dog from taking an incorrect glove or running out to the article pile like a wild critter (guess who that is). In training I will put the flexi on a flat collar (never on a pinch). In play I attach it to a ring on the top of a harness, never on a collar. For play you either make short throws of balls and discs or be prepared to run after the dog if it gets beyond the length of the leash. Use the tape rather than the cord type of leash for a flexi and practice carefully with it before hitting the road for something vigorous. They can be quite dangerous. I have heard of people who lost a finger when the cord type wrapped around it while the dog was going full speed. If the dog pulls it out of your hand the handle will follow the dog and hit them. This happened once when Javelin yanked it out of my hand. It followed him over a high jump with no reduction in speed and smacked him in the side of his rib cage. Since he is very resilient about things like that he returned to retrieving over the jump in under 3 minutes. Many dogs I know would have been off the jump for weeks or even months.
> 
> That is a complex answer to a simple question. Ask for more details everyone if you need more thoughts.


I have a 30ft leash for Sisko, so that he can play in the field behind my apartment with his flirt pole. Should I get a 20ft instead? should the 30ft leash only be used for recalls?


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

FloofyPoodle said:


> Oouuuch! That had to have hurt!


Lol. To put it mildly. It was a bus.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

lily cd re said:


> That is a complex answer to a simple question.


Much appreciated!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Fenris-wolf said:


> Is it Javelin😨🤔?


Yes that would be Javvy! For a dog who doesn't play with toys and doesn't fetch if you throw a ball he has develope great zest for retrieving dumbbells, gloves and articles. He thinks he should be able to send himself for articles and such. Much of what I did last Thursday and Saturday when we worked was to just do article pivots without sending him to the pile with him on a slip leash and/or a tab. He had started to look over his shoulder at the articles and instead of pivoting with me he was sending himself which is a major non-qualifier that needed to be nipped in the bud. It would be a very hard behavior to extinguish since it is self rewarding.



Fenris-wolf said:


> I have a 30ft leash for Sisko, so that he can play in the field behind my apartment with his flirt pole. Should I get a 20ft instead? should the 30ft leash only be used for recalls?


I don't think the difference between 20 vs. 30 feet makes much difference as long as you can control it.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Peggy hit by a bus sounds like just about the worst thing. I hope it was going very slowly.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

lily cd re said:


> Peggy hit by a bus sounds like just about the worst thing. I hope it was going very slowly.


At risk of hijacking this thread, I will say that it was definitely up there on the list of worst things. The driver claimed the light changed to yellow, and so she sped up to turn left.....right into me. Lucky for me, there was a bus stop just past the intersection so she was already slowing down again and I wasn't dragged far. Even more lucky for me, I have a disorder that causes hypermobile joints and so I _bent_ rather than broke. I've been told by more than one doctor that might have been what saved my life.

But every time I hear a news story about someone walking away from a horrific accident "without life-threatening injuries," I think mmmm hmmm. Follow up with them in a few months, or even years, and see how they're doing. Head injuries, especially, can alter a life—and a person—in countless ways.

P.S. Thanks for letting me tell that little story, Fenris. Back to you and Sisko.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

A 50' rope makes a very easy long line if you know knots (I use a bowline to attach to a harness). Just make sure to get a nice braided nylon or polypropylene rope, none of that cheap yucky twisted hard yellow or white stuff. Otherwise, if you can google knots, a bowline and a 50' rope and a leash clip from the hardware store also makes a great long line. I have one with leash clips on both ends, and clip one end around my waist for security (inbetween two figure 8 knots I use as stopper knots to keep it from tightening/loosening around my waist). I melted both ends with a candle to prevent fraying.

I mostly use a plain 40' rope now and let it drag, and just step on it if I need to catch Annie or enforce a recall or a stay or whatever. She is very good off leash, but I like the extra security of the longline dragging. 
I like the rope as it doesn't get caught on trees, and mostly use it for hiking and bushy fields, one of these days I'll get a 15' piece of rope to add to my collection. I couldn't make myself spend the $50 for a nylon 50' longliine in the store, but $15 for two leash clips and a polyethylene rope was in my budget.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

PeggyTheParti said:


> At risk of hijacking this thread, I will say that it was definitely up there on the list of worst things. The driver claimed the light changed to yellow, and so she sped up to turn left.....right into me. Lucky for me, there was a bus stop just past the intersection so she was already slowing down again and I wasn't dragged far. Even more lucky for me, I have a disorder that causes hypermobile joints and so I _bent_ rather than broke. I've been told by more than one doctor that might have been what saved my life.
> 
> But every time I hear a news story about someone walking away from a horrific accident "without life-threatening injuries," I think mmmm hmmm. Follow up with them in a few months, or even years, and see how they're doing. Head injuries, especially, can alter a life—and a person—in countless ways.
> 
> P.S. Thanks for letting me tell that little story, Fenris. Back to you and Sisko.


Thank you for sharing your story with us. 

you don't hear about follow ups with head injuries 

Um,😳 back to you PTP! I don't have any news right now other than I just keep hold of Sisko's leash. You can continue to hijack this thread


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Fenris-wolf said:


> Thank you for sharing your story with us.
> 
> you don't hear about follow ups with head injuries
> 
> Um,😳 back to you PTP! I don't have any news right now other than I just keep hold of Sisko's leash. You can continue to hijack this thread


Lol. No, I'm enjoying learning about leash lengths. I think using a long drag line at parks, beaches, etc. is perfect for Peggy right now, and probably Sisko, too.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Lol. No, I'm enjoying learning about leash lengths. I think using a long drag line at parks, beaches, etc. is perfect for Peggy right now, and probably Sisko, too.


Okay  I think so too.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

For Want of Poodle said:


> A 50' rope makes a very easy long line if you know knots (I use a bowline to attach to a harness). Just make sure to get a nice braided nylon or polypropylene rope, none of that cheap yucky twisted hard yellow or white stuff. Otherwise, if you can google knots, a bowline and a 50' rope and a leash clip from the hardware store also makes a great long line. I have one with leash clips on both ends, and clip one end around my waist for security (inbetween two figure 8 knots I use as stopper knots to keep it from tightening/loosening around my waist). I melted both ends with a candle to prevent fraying.
> 
> I mostly use a plain 40' rope now and let it drag, and just step on it if I need to catch Annie or enforce a recall or a stay or whatever. She is very good off leash, but I like the extra security of the longline dragging.
> I like the rope as it doesn't get caught on trees, and mostly use it for hiking and bushy fields, one of these days I'll get a 15' piece of rope to add to my collection. I couldn't make myself spend the $50 for a nylon 50' longliine in the store, but $15 for two leash clips and a polyethylene rope was in my budget.


Is it this one? Mendota Products Trainer Check Cord Dog Lead, 50-ft - Chewy.com Products&utm_term=&gclid=CjwKCAjwxev3BRBBEiwAiB_PWD-dctvrV7JfKifnV8lPe17N-HIndoV1pebLiQZt2tXdJiU3Wzec-hoCm9sQAvD_BwE


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Hah, Fenris, that's very similar to what I made, although that one might be a bit thin for a spoo. In Canada, all the long lines I could find were crazy expensive, $40+. 

I just literally have a piece of rope. This one, to be precise: Country Hardware 3/8"x40' Polypropylene Braided Rope | Home Hardware, and then also a slightly nicer one I got from a camping store.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

How big do Spoos get in Canada😨? That's crazy! That's a dollar per foot. 

Oh! Okay😋


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

The one you posted lists Max size as 50 lbs, which is Annie's weight, that's all. A thicker rope is nice if you ever have to hold it while the dog pulls, it distributes the force better and hurts less.

And yeah, more than $1/foot when you add sales tax. You should see the 6' leashes. Usually $15, often more for fancy ones. Pet supplies are expensive .


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

For Want of Poodle said:


> The one you posted lists Max size as 50 lbs, which is Annie's weight, that's all. A thicker rope is nice if you ever have to hold it while the dog pulls, it distributes the force better and hurts less.
> 
> And yeah, more than $1/foot when you add sales tax. You should see the 6' leashes. Usually $15, often more for fancy ones. Pet supplies are expensive .


Okay.

That's how much the 6' leashes are here too! Yeah  it's really upsetting! It wasn't so expensive just a few years back. There's no such thing as a cheep leash and collar from a pet store anymore.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Sisko seems a bit better behaved today. He has been trouble since Sunday. I feel horrible when he has these days, and feel like we're not a team, I'm not a good dog trainer, he isn't fun, and he will always be like this. 😔


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

I woke up this afternoon. I needed more sleep than usual. I got a text from my older brother saying that he wasn't able to take out Sisko. When I opened up the door to the hallway, I see Sisko and I said "hi puppy!😁" I didn't know it yet, but Sisko was left accidentally untethered last night, but the baby gate was set up in the kitchen. At first I thought my younger brother or my mom took him out since he was off leash. I asked my youngest brother to see if our brother taken him out and I text my mom. Both of them said no. This meant one thing. FREE ROAMING PUPPY😨😱!!!!! But HE DID GREAT AND SLEPT ON THE SOFA ALL NIGHT!!

I felt like getting a bottle of 🥂 to celebrate!

I went to take him out and he did horrible and he lunged at some people. Then that bottle of 🥂 that I was thinking of broke even before I bought it. It's like he's regressing😔 I'm going to be gone from here for a few days sulking.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

He was a good boy, all by himself, all night, with no potty break or human contact until the afternoon? 

I'd have been more surprised if he DIDN'T go a little wild outside. 

Focus on the progress. That was huge. Seriously. Totally deserving of some champagne.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

My youngest brother woke up at 11:00. Yes he was a good boy! No chewed cats, no chewed tables, no chewed furniture, no chewed TV, no chewed PS4 or Xbox one S controllers, no chewed TV remote, no chewed on anything!! No fires! Okay! My brother still got some


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

LOL you were very lucky! I am thinking it is much in a poodles interest to get overly excited at times. I think they are bouncy and jumpy but you do lean to rein them back in. Renn still at times gets overly excited but he is manageable. Most times. I think they love to run & jump and that is there play. Sometimes it just takes a minute or two for their brain to click back in. Sisko will be fine!


----------



## FloofyPoodle (May 12, 2020)

Aww... It’s always tempting to assume that everything will go well when the dog does something so very, very right. “Look! He’s PERFECT! Such a good dog!!” And then they don’t behave in another way, and it feels like a smack across the face. I’ve done my fair share of that 😅. It might help you to keep a journal of what he does right. Also, the days where he acts out may stand out to you more now that he behaves better and better. Just think, if you have a car with a bunch of scrapes and dirt on it, you don’t think anything of just one more, right? But as the car is cleaned, if you get a little mud on it or another scrape, then you notice that individual mess a lot more than you would have. But the plus side is, you can work on that individual mess.
Hang in there.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

FloofyPoodle said:


> Aww... It’s always tempting to assume that everything will go well when the dog does something so very, very right. “Look! He’s PERFECT! Such a good dog!!” And then they don’t behave in another way, and it feels like a smack across the face. I’ve done my fair share of that 😅. It might help you to keep a journal of what he does right. Also, the days where he acts out may stand out to you more now that he behaves better and better. Just think, if you have a car with a bunch of scrapes and dirt on it, you don’t think anything of just one more, right? But as the car is cleaned, if you get a little mud on it or another scrape, then you notice that individual mess a lot more than you would have. But the plus side is, you can work on that individual mess.
> Hang in there.


It does feel like a smack across the face🤕. Was it with you JRT? Yeah, that's a good way of looking at it! Okay


----------



## FloofyPoodle (May 12, 2020)

Fenris-wolf said:


> It does feel like a smack across the face🤕. Was it with you JRT? Yeah, that's a good way of looking at it! Okay


With both the dogs, actually! I guess it’s just a normal thing when training. Just the other day, I was super proud of Misty because she responded to an emergency recall after getting let out by accident. And then she threw a massive barking fit on our walk later that day when we went up to a squirrel... 😩 She’s taught me a lot of patience.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Yep. Peggy was a dreamy poodle yesterday. Very near perfect. And then today she saw a chicken for the first time while we were picking up beef from a farm. I was trying to have a conversation with the lovely woman working there, and Peggy was acting like a LUNATIC in the car. Nothing I was doing would settle her. We finally had to just drive away.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Yep. Peggy was a dreamy poodle yesterday. Very near perfect. And then today she saw a chicken for the first time while we were picking up beef from a farm. I was trying to have a conversation with the lovely woman working there, and Peggy was acting like a LUNATIC in the car. Nothing I was doing would settle her. We finally had to just drive away.


 I feel you. I have had this happen with Sisko. Not in the car, but when trying to talk to someone while outside and then just having to walk away because Sisko started to act like a lunatic.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

I know that I said I was going to be away for a few days sulking, but I decided against it. Sisko and I did some running today (we ran farther then we have before) and he has been pretty chill.


----------



## FloofyPoodle (May 12, 2020)

Fenris-wolf said:


> I know that I said I was going to be away for a few days sulking, but I decided against it. Sisko and I did some running today (we ran farther then we have before) and he has been pretty chill.


😁


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

That is one thing I cannot do with Renn, I can not have him in the car unless I stay in the car, if I get out he will go nuts. Another example of him having a need to be next to me.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Sisko has been promoted to free roaming at night status as long as the baby gate is blocking the kitchen.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

📱🐩🧐🤔😔🧐🤔😐🧐🤔😦🧐🤔😨🧐🤔🤨🧐🤔😖🧐🤔🧐😯😀😁🎉🎉


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

I found a trainer and hopefully we can start next month!! We went for a 35-40 walk and trained in an empty parking lot today. We just did "sit" "down" and "up" those are the only things Sisko will do 75% of the time without distractions. I wanted to walk longer, but Sisko kept pulling even with his Freedom Harness on and it wasn't comfortable because there was this constant tension on the leash and my arm was feeling it.

I'm frustrated because I want to be able to walk him without him pulling. I'm thinking about trying a head collar on him again (even though he is known for breaking the locking mechanism) just so I can walk him and be comfortable. I have tried exercising him before we go out and he still pulls.

I really hope the trainer will be able to help. The good news though is that Sisko is chill😌


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

I forgot, how old is Sisko again? I feel you on the leash pulling. It makes walks not enjoyable and painful. Hopefully part of it is his age. 

How’s he doing with his upgraded status free roaming at night?


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Sisko is 2 years and 5 months🐩 Yeah😥😔 I'm doing Victoria 

He's doing great!! No chewed cats, or chewed anything and he hasn't started any fires! He doesn't cry, he's just good and calm, and will bark if he hears anyone going up or down the stairs.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

OMG Sisko loves the Stella and Chewy beef meal topper. THIS IS THE TREAT GUYS!! He was so good outside, wasn't pulling and was heeling right beside me.


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

Good boy, Sisko! Yay!


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

I took Sisko outside with his Freedom Harness, (leash included) and long lead, and played with him with the flirt pole. I let his lead drag because I was always close enough to grab it or step on it if needed. We both had a great time because we were able to run back and forth, Sisko did some sniffing and layed down and then went for a potty break.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

This happened yesterday. Sisko saw a very reactive dog and its owner yesterday and he stayed 70% calm! That's a huge deal to us. He used to not be able to see another dog without freaking out.

He has also gotten better about greeting people, but I have learned that he does not need to say hi to every dog and or person, and I will also just ask people to stay away from us because we are social distancing. Sisko is ready for more!!!!! I want to take him to a park next. (When we can)

Also a very big thank you to @For Want of Poodle, for suggesting I get a Perfect Pace halter for when I start walking dogs. I got one for Sisko too and it seems like his muscle memory has kicked, so even when I just have is collar and leash on he stays by my side.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

I am so glad thats working for Sisko!!! I tried making a diy version for Annie, but used too heavy a material and found it rubbed her nose too much.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

For Want of Poodle said:


> I am so glad thats working for Sisko!!! I tried making a diy version for Annie, but used too heavy a material and found it rubbed her nose too much.


I'm sorry to hear that😔 what material did you use?


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

A rope that was too thick/heavy and inflexible, i think. She liked it better than her gentle leader which i ought to donate, but i noticed a rub mark on her nose.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

It's been 7 months since I started this blog. And I kept posting threads about him probably every week or so. It was bad😬. Sisko and I have made major progress!! Yeah, I am still having trouble with some of his trick training, but I'm not given up on that! I have been working very hard on Sisko's behavior and it has have gotten so much better!!!!!

Sisko doesn't go ham when he sees another dog as much anymore, I would say he stays calm 70% of the time, he doesn't pay too much attention to cats or people outside, most cars are not a distraction anymore, he is sitting when I talk to someone now and doesn't bark as much (still working on this!) Sisko is less fearful of things than he used to be. Sisko still will show a drop in behaving sometimes, but I stay on top of it in a firm, but not hard way. I want to go as far as I can with him!

We have come a very long way in the past 7 months and I am so proud of the both of us. I feel like a lot of people would have given up, so it also makes me proud to say that I didn't give up. He still isn't the easiest dog sometimes. Maybe this puts me ahead as far as training dogs go😲?? I don't think he would pass the CGC test yet, but he is closer to it.

Edit: I forgot to mention something else. Sisko doesn't go ham outside anymore😁 no more grabbing the leash and playing tug with it and digging in every hole he could find.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Today was laundry day, so I had Sisko help. At first he thought he could run around and play with the clothes, but after I kept calling him back and giving him treats for when he came back and dropped the clothes he got it, and he thought that it was really fun! I used "Take" for him grabbing the clothes from me. Sisko did great! And was soon running to me with a mouth full of clothes. It was so cute😭


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Sisko was able to walk close to a crazy little dog today and not go crazy. Sisko started at him, but he kept walking with me, and also ignored a man on a bike, and I was able to get him to keep walking when he saw another big dog.😁 Sisko is now walking beside me even with his long lead. I had a good bit of it wrapped around my hand, but it used to be that even when I did that he would still pull. He was able to listen to "sit" and "down" while confront of people. THAT IS HUGE FOR HIM! 

Sisko really likes turkey bacon made by Freshpet, so I will make sure to get some more when we run out.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

For the past few days I have been doing leash walking training Sisko with just his normal collar on. Sisko is doing great!! I'm so proud of him!


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

Wow, you’ve had a good streak of progress! I’m really happy for you and Sisko.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Thank you, very much, Porkchop. That means a lot to me😢! I only wish now that my family would help train and take care of Sisko. I feel like I can leave him ever again because they won't do any training with him and would let him regress. I'm dealing with a lot of frustration right now because I wanted to have been walking dogs by now, but I can't because my ankle still hasn't healed. I'm frustrated because they couldn't be bothered to help me walk him like they should have, so I reinjured it walking him until he didn't I got him that new head halter and trained him not to pull on the leash.


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

that is a tough ongoing battle that your family won’t help out with him. You’ve been strong and so good to Sisko. I hope your ankle heals soon.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Porkchop said:


> that is a tough ongoing battle that your family won’t help out with him. You’ve been strong and so good to Sisko. I hope your ankle heals soon.


 Thank you, so much, Porkchop. I cried when I first read your post. It gave me extra motivation.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Sisko is getting better and better at moving on when he sees another dog.😁


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Sisko has also been promoted to free roaming in the living room while we're gone!!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I am glad to hear Sisko is improving. It's measured in inches sometimes, but look how far you've come! I'm happy to hear he's walking nicely. Congratulations! That's huge!


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Click-N-Treat said:


> I am glad to hear Sisko is improving. It's measured in inches sometimes, but look how far you've come! I'm happy to hear he's walking nicely. Congratulations! That's huge!


Thank you!! Yeah, we have come such a long way. I'm so happy that I didn't give up. I actually want to get certified because I'm going to become an occupational therapist one day and work with assistance dogs. But money is a problem right now.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Sisko came with me to post my Rover cards at the mailbox today, he even picked out a spot for me to put them. We had people walk by us. I had Sisko in a sit and stay. He wanted to get up and say hi, so he got up, but I told him to sit and stay he did after a few times, but he didn't pull to get toward them. We had a tiny Chihuahua come up to us. This made me tense because I know of only one dog who is great around other dogs. Sisko did extremely well, sniffed and then did a play-bowed. The tiny Chihuahua ran back to his owner. Sisko wasn't overly excited.

I have been staying neutral when we see other dogs now, so I think it has been working. The worst thing that happened today though was that Sisko flipped out hard when a boy approached us with his scooter and he was spooked for a bit after that. I'm not frustrated or mad at him for that, but I am frustrated and mad that socializing him didn't continue like I wanted it to.

We played a 35 minute game of find it with his food and he really liked it. It was going to be a 45 minute game, but I cut it down because he started to get bored.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

It's pouring right now. It was the first time I put Sisko on his long lead to go pee and he did great!!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Next nice day, get your dog, really good treats, and go on a wheeled things scavenger hunt. Keep your distance, of course so he doesn’t get spooked or worried. See how many things with wheels you can find and play LAT. Noelle had a problem with joggers getting her worked up. I went on a whole lot of scavenger hunts for runners just to work on LAT.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

No matter how hard you work, there are always going to be new things to see and smell and hear. And some of those things are going to be scary! It's all about how you handle it together, and it sounds like you handled that scooter well.

My husband once had to navigate through a crowd of skateboarders in order to get back to the car with Peggy. She barked and hopped the whole way. He was rather annoyed by the whole experience, as it reminded him there's still such a long way to go with her.

But....that's life with a dog. That's life, period. 

Around 6 years old, my easygoing little Gracie suddenly decided that wheeled suitcases and briefcases were the enemy. On our daily commute, downtown Toronto, I caught her quietly but very determinedly nipping at one as it passed by us! I watched for a few minutes, and she was doing it to all of them!! 

Where did _that_ come from?? Lol. I can only assume one bumped her at some point and she was NOT going to let that happen again. So I had to remind her that it was my job to protect her, and reassure her that I was taking this Very Big Threat seriously. 

Our dogs will never be robot dogs. They're always going to need us to help them navigate weird new human things. And that's part of the fun. 

Give Sisko a scratch for me for being such a good boy on his long lead today.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Click-N-Treat said:


> Next nice day, get your dog, really good treats, and go on a wheeled things scavenger hunt. Keep your distance, of course so he doesn’t get spooked or worried. See how many things with wheels you can find and play LAT. Noelle had a problem with joggers getting her worked up. I went on a whole lot of scavenger hunts for runners just to work on LAT.


Thank you, Marie! I will do this.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

PeggyTheParti said:


> No matter how hard you work, there are always going to be new things to see and smell and hear. And some of those things are going to be scary! It's all about how you handle it together, and it sounds like you handled that scooter well.
> 
> My husband once had to navigate through a crowd of skateboarders in order to get back to the car with Peggy. She barked and hopped the whole way. He was rather annoyed by the whole experience, as it reminded him there's still such a long way to go with her.
> 
> ...


That is so true! Thank you.

I know how that is. It can be very hard to navigate through something new with your dog, but like you said that's life.

Gracie knew that wheeled suitcases and briefcases could be mean Lol. I know what you mean, I did that yesterday with Sisko, and had to protect him from the scary mean scooter.

Yeah, I don't want Sisko or any of my dogs to be robots, but I do want them to be confident, and be okay with new things. I think something is wrong if your dog is a robot and it's kind of like the dog is dead inside. We had fun with seeing new people and the Chihuahua up close.

Okay, I will!


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

@PeggyTheParti I got this book called Control Unleashed and it helps with impulse control, confidence, and focus.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Fenris-wolf said:


> @PeggyTheParti I got this book called Control Unleashed and it helps with impulse control, confidence, and focus.


I'm so glad it's helping! I'll look it up.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I'm so glad it's helping! I'll look it up.


😁 here's the link Control Unleashed: Creating a Focused and Confident Dog: Leslie McDevitt: 9781892694171: Amazon.com: Books


----------

